# Halloween Lightshow with flame throwers 2013



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

This is our Halloween display for 2013. Check it out and please share.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's pretty awesome!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's great! Love the projection in garage.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

that is amazing!!! How long until someone thinks your garage is actually on fire?!


----------



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job. Whrere did you find the color changing lights around the doors and windows?


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I love it. You really pulled it off!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool! :jol:


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Lots of hard work went into this years display. We had over 150 kids show up in the pouring rain. Another great Halloween this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did an excellent job synching the lights and music.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Roxyblue


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Amazing! I don't even want to know what your gas bill runs for all the flames!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is off the hook! I would have been scared to get flamed. Nice job. What setup are you using?


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm using LightORama sotware to program the lights. Now, time to get ready for Christmas. Hahaha


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh this is so Awesome! You're a real inspiration. Would love to know more about how you pulled that off? Are you in the lighting entertainment business? The flames shooting in the front yard are a great and exciting touch. Would love to do something like this for next year. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cai88 (Oct 5, 2012)

That was just simply amazing!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I bet you stopped traffic every direction, awwwwssss!


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm just a home Haunter like you guys. I have no connection to the lighting entertainment business. Although maybe one day that will happen. I have a passion for lighting as you can tell and also love fireworks. All the stuff you see is self taught with help from some other LOR members. LightORama is used to controll all the lighting.

I'll post a few more details about my build later today.


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how you did it. LightORama huh? I'll have to check that out.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm using LightORama software and controllers to control and sequence my RGB lights. I'm using Sandevices E682 to control the Pixel poles. The outline of the windows and roofline are RGB strips and the tomb stone floods are made from RGB modules. I can provide a link for anyone looking for RGBs or pixels.

The skull was made from styrofoam and backed with plywood. RGB nodes were used to outline his eyes, nose and mouth. Programing is done with LightORama sequence editor.

The flame machines were also purchased overseas (China).. They use the cans of fluid for fuel. I found Instant starting fluid made by GUNK to be the best for flame height. The fuel cans must have some type of lubricant.. If not you will seize the solonides. The downfall to these flames machines are.. If there is any wind at all, they don't work. Also the cans don't last that long. To give you an idea I went through about 3/4 of the cans doing the Firestarter song. I plan to modify to allow for the larger cans or propane next year.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess you are the same guy that did the UFO theme last year. Your firestarter theme is just so damn original. It would be cool to see a video clip of all the cars and people parked out front.


.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

ATLfun said:


> I guess you are the same guy that did the UFO theme last year. You firestarter theme is just so damn original. It would be cool to see a video clip of all the cars and people parked out front.
> 
> .


Yes, I was the guy with the Area 51 from last year. Believe it or not I only had about 10 cars max out front watching the display. We had around 150 kids for Halloween night. It's a very small town. Haha


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg that's awesome! How did you set it up like that?!?!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome! Great job on that display HC!
Is the garage imaging rear projection? How many lumens is the projector?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I always love a good light show! Very cool!


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Make sure to check out my Lightshow and Pyro Facebook page. I have some special things coming for nexts years Pyromusical. Please like and share my page. Lots of videos and pictures of my displays.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Halletts-Light-Shows-Pyro-and-Special-effects/368748436570348?ref=hl


----------



## J!M! Neutron (Nov 7, 2013)

What the... lol That had so much Awesomeness. Loved it. Alotta inspiration going on here. Brilliant.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Now this is good stuff, I've seen people cover their houses in lights and, with apparently little understanding of how the LOR works, put on a very underwhelming show, but your setup and programming are fantastic - very impressive!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW HC......That is really off the hook....I amazed with the flame control......


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I'm using a short throw 3000 lumen projector for the garage door.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow! That's fantastic!

My first thought was: Homeowner's Insurance. Did you have trouble getting permits for massive fuel-driven fireballs in your front yard? 

I love the use of LEDs along with the flames.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

MansionHaunter said:


> Wow! That's fantastic!
> 
> My first thought was: Homeowner's Insurance. Did you have trouble getting permits for massive fuel-driven fireballs in your front yard?
> 
> I love the use of LEDs along with the flames.


I only used the flame machine for two nights. I live in a very very small town. So there was no permits required, just allot of people shaking there heads as they drove by. Lol. Now the planing starts for next year.


----------

